# Amazon Pop-Up Store



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was watching Project Runway and they did a show in a pop-up store. I'm really behind in this sort of thing so I had to look it up.

Surprise, surprise. Amazon has pop-up stores for their Fire products.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/nikkibaird/2016/09/20/amazon-pop-up-store-whats-missing/#d25259036e84


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Was hoping for a list of locations.  I wonder if there will be / are a lot of locations or just a few scattered throughout the U.S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Was hoping for a list of locations. I wonder if there will be / are a lot of locations or just a few scattered throughout the U.S.


Here you go.

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14303222011

Nothing anywhere near me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm.  None in Illinois -- not even Chicago.  I'd visit an Amazon store to check on Fires.  I'm not too much into tablets in general.  Have an older (I think) Fire that still works for me.  But if I could go some place to check out later models in person, I would.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read that Target put the Kindle line back in their stores so they may have the tablets, too. You can call Office Max/Depot or Staples or maybe Best Buy to see if they have them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like there's one not too far from me in Tysons Corner Center -- it's a MAJOR mall complex on the northwest side of the DC beltway. I may have to check it out.

Incidentally, I read elsewhere, that Prime members get better prices, at least on physical books.  Maybe after the election Betsy and I can go on a fact finding mission.


----------

